# Crossing Talon and assorted logic



## WilliamTLear (May 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *EQUATION FORMULA
> 
> ...




Dennis... You forgot the ninth part of the Equation Formula...

(9) Put your name on it, and call it yours! 

Take Care,
Billy Lear
United Kenpo Systems 
:asian:


----------



## AvPKenpo (May 9, 2002)

We have a BB that is 6' 5" and weighs in at about 190.  I am 5'9", and weight 185.  I find that when me and him work on the body I have to alter a lot of my targets (just for the simple fact I would have to jump up to hit him in the face).  For example: in Snapping Arm (Snapping Twig) at the end of the technique is an upward elbow strike which is to the chin, I have to change that and strike to the soloplexes.  Also the Heel Palm strike I alter to the Collar bone instead of the bridge of the nose.  I have to do this with a lot of the techniques, that involve a lot of striking.  As far as body manipulation, such as sweeps, armbars, inner reap takedown, and others I do not have much problem executing them on him.  I find that most all the techniques when executed properly will work on all bodies.  You may have to alter the target areas slightly but that does not take anything away from the integrity of the BASE Technique.

Michael


----------



## Rainman (May 10, 2002)

> I've found due to height differences I needed to insert a front leg front snap to the groin in between the left outward handsword and the circling of the right inward raking back knuckle strike. This seems to work for me to gain access to the elbow strike.



I am not big either and that is not necessary.  The reason why is it disrupts the flow among a few other things.  Try this:  after snapping the twig track (with your RT hand in the shape of a crane) track to the inside elbow joint hard.   Change the angle of that pulling tracking crane hand until he comes at you throat first and you are forced to immediatley deliver the handsword to keep him off you.

Reignman


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 9, 2002)

EQUATION FORMULA

It is often used for sparring, but works as well as     "self-defense technique formulation".

The FORMULA is: to any given base move whether it is a single move or a series of movements, you can: 
(1) PREFIX it, add a move or moves before it, 
(2) SUFFIX it, add a move or moves after it, 
(3) INSERT, add a simultaneous move with the already established sequence, 
(4) REARRANGE, change the sequence of the moves, (5) ALTER the weapon, the target, or both, 
(6) ADJUST the range, the angle of execution, or both the angle of execution and the range, 
(7) REGULATE the speed, the force, both speed and force, intent and speed, 
(8) DELETE, exclude a move or moves from the sequence

In the case of Crossing Talon that "Dan the Man" was talking about ......... we went to (6) and "ADJUSTED" the way he was executing the technique.

It is all a matter of understanding how and what "Kenpo Tools" to use on your Base Technique that makes them effective through advanced understanding vs just techniques that we need to practice.  Practice without understanding is a semi-waste or diseconomy of time.

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 12, 2002)

ok try this........

break the arm..... crane over top w/rt hand, pull down to your waist as you lft chop to the neck.... from here roll your chop (left) under the chin  to the other side of the face, as you back knuckle rake with your right (sandwiching the face  with the rake) then follow with the rt inward elbow smash.

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 13, 2002)

START TROUBLE?!!!     :rofl:  

You know I give credit where credit is due....... LOL....... I only wish I had thought of all this stuff!!   Since I didn't (and neither did the other guys that are putting their name on it) LOL...... I will be satisfied with just teaching/sharing it as best I can.

Once again........ there are two ways of spreading the light......
One to be the candle .........
Or Two.... to be the mirror that reflects it!

G'day Eh!
:asian:


----------



## Sigung86 (May 9, 2002)

Yesterday, The Great Golden Dragon and I were discussing, among other things, the usefulness of certain techniques ... 

He made a suggestion on the application of Crossing Talon that I found most useful... Experimented with it last night in class, and had Joey, my wife, who isn't deeply into Kenpo, do the technique the way I modified it.  It worked extremely well, and surprised a student who is approximately 300 pounds big (We grow 'em large in Missouri)...

Anyway, I just thought it might be cool to see if any of you have any other techniques that you modified from original to make it work better, upgrade it, or whatever...

I know that, with the exception of Gouie and Ricardo, that most everyone here is EPAK or a derivative, so it would be cool if you use something like a Tracy's technique, to include it as well.

Thanks and a hat tip!

Dan


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 9, 2002)

That's an interesting question you had asked. To tell you the truth I need to modify most of all the techniques to suit me. I'm kind of on the small side 5'6" and 155lbs. I've accepted this and I really try to work hard on exact placement of weapons on the appropriate targets. I've learned all of the techniques the way they are supposed to be taught and I'm now trying to tailor them to fit my body structure. Mr. C. helped me see this about 3-4 weeks ago when he did sword of destruction on me. I liked it quite well. Mr. C. talked about tailoring and I decided it was time to figure things out on my own. Self discovery is in my book the biggest learning tool out there.
Just my thoughts.
Jason Farnsworth


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 9, 2002)

I've found due to height differences I needed to insert a front leg front snap to the groin in between the left outward handsword and the circling of the right inward raking back knuckle strike. This seems to work for me to gain access to the elbow strike. 
Jason Farnsworth


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 11, 2002)

I'll try that method next time in class.
Salute,
Jason Farnsworth


----------

